# Where is my damn SUBWAY SANDWICH!!



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

We are 6 days into November. I was promised a free damn SUBWAY SANDWICH! I WANT MY SANDWICH & I WANT IT NOW!!

At the very least, I want to know when I can start receiving my damn snack. I am freeking pumped to get this snack!!! It isn't a big deal to most, but I am a simple man. I want to walk into Subway like a BOSS and demand my free cookie and 20 ounce soda every damn day. Those Subway workers are about to recognize that I am Elite Uber Driver! 

WHERE IS MY SUB????


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> We are 6 days into November. I was promised a free damn SUBWAY SANDWICH! I WANT MY SANDWICH & I WANT IT NOW!!
> 
> At the very least, I want to know when I can start receiving my damn snack. I am freeking pumped to get this snack!!! It isn't a big deal to most, but I am a simple man. I want to walk into Subway like a BOSS and demand my free cookie and 20 ounce soda every damn day. Those Subway workers are about to recognize that I am Elite Uber Driver!
> 
> WHERE IS MY SUB????


It's just a sandwich. Why all the noise? Bad day?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Please record and post on here when you go into Subway, acting like a boss and demanding your sandwich.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's just a sandwich. Why all the noise? Bad day?


It's a FREE sandwich from Uber, yes from Uber. I want my ? also as quickly as possible.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's just a sandwich. Why all the noise? Bad day?


One man's "Just a sandwich" is another man's treasure!!!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SuperBot said:


> It's a FREE sandwich from Uber, yes from Uber. I want my ? also as quickly as possible.


You kids, and your sandwiches.-o:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> One man's "Just a sandwich" is another man's treasure!!!!!


Plus, I don't have a woman...so whenever I say "Hey woman, make me a sandwich!"....nothing happens. No sandwich is ever made...and my cat doesn't know how to make me a sandwich. I am stuck between a rock and a hard place until Uber gives me my sandwich.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Plus, I don't have a woman...so whenever I say "Hey woman, make me a sandwich!"....nothing happens. No sandwich is ever made...and my cat doesn't know how to make me a sandwich. I am stuck between a rock and a hard place until Uber gives me my sandwich.


Learn to be independent, and make your own sandwich!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Its free until you get to the front of the line and they say "we are not a participating retailer" and then you have embarrassingly refuse to pay for the sandwich that they already made in front of everyone........think I'll pass........on top of this you have to accept 4.1 pools to get this sandwich........I think not.......


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> Its free until you get to the front of the line and they say "we are not a participating retailer" and then you have embarrassingly refuse to pay for the sandwich that they already made in front of everyone........think I'll pass........on top of this you have to accept 4.1 pools to get this sandwich........I think not.......


I don't have pools in my area!! Could not imagine!! WOW!! That would suck.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Plus, I don't have a woman...so whenever I say "Hey woman, make me a sandwich!"....nothing happens. No sandwich is ever made...and my cat doesn't know how to make me a sandwich. I am stuck between a rock and a hard place until Uber gives me my sandwich.


Why do you have a cat? Cats are for women. Dogs are for men. This is a well-known rule, I believe.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Why do you have a cat? Cats are for women. Dogs are for men. This is a well-known rule, I believe.


No, cats rule, dogs drool.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Why do you have a cat? Cats are for women. Dogs are for men. This is a well-known rule, I believe.


Maybe he has the cat in order to attract a sandwich-making woman?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

subway is only good for the 2.99 subs, any subway over 5-6 bucks isnt worth it as it pales in comparison to a deli sandwich, hell quiznos is much better!!!


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Why do you have a cat? Cats are for women. Dogs are for men. This is a well-known rule, I believe.


Yeah that sounds nice & all...but, I like to drive out of town every other weekend to Uber in the big city.

When I do that, I can simply leave out food for my cat....I can't leave a dog for 3 days.

Cats are independent (to a point). Dogs are dependent. That is the difference. Cat = Freedom.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Yeah that sounds nice & all...but, I like to drive out of town every other weekend to Uber in the big city.
> 
> When I do that, I can simply leave out food for my cat....I can't leave a dog for 3 days.
> 
> Cats are independent (to a point). Dogs are dependent. That is the difference. Cat = Freedom.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Plus, I don't have a woman...so whenever I say "Hey woman, make me a sandwich!"....nothing happens.


Maybe that's why you don't have a woman because a woman doesn't want to make your sandwiches. ?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> We are 6 days into November. I was promised a free damn SUBWAY SANDWICH! I WANT MY SANDWICH & I WANT IT NOW!!
> 
> At the very least, I want to know when I can start receiving my damn snack. I am freeking pumped to get this snack!!! It isn't a big deal to most, but I am a simple man. I want to walk into Subway like a BOSS and demand my free cookie and 20 ounce soda every damn day. Those Subway workers are about to recognize that I am Elite Uber Driver!
> 
> WHERE IS MY SUB????


Prolly gone by now...8>)



TemptingFate said:


> Why do you have a cat? Cats are for women. Dogs are for men. This is a well-known rule, I believe.


I'm a monkey so I'm ambidextrous...

I like dogs and cats the same....8>)

Butt...I especially like BIG rabbits...8>O

Rakos








PS. This is Elvis...20#...8>)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I think I found the woman of your dreams. And, she likes cats.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I think I found the woman of your dreams. And, she likes cats.
> 
> View attachment 374767


I don't actually like cats. A girl that I know called me one day and asked me if I'd rescue a cat.

I said yes.

That girl is now married.

What do I do with this cat now?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I don't actually like cats. A girl that I know called me one day and asked me if I'd rescue a cat.
> 
> I said yes.
> 
> ...


That's nice you kept the cat. Find a woman who loves cats, and live happily ever after.,


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Could you imagine how many people would be gunning for Diamond if they were offering a Popeye's Chicken Sandwich?


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

PlayLoud said:


> Could you imagine how many people would be gunning for Diamond if they were offering a Popeye's Chicken Sandwich?


oh my word!!! Not worth the risk of losing life to get one of those sandwiches!!!

Plus, that restaurant is so damn slow, they would have to pay me to wait 20 minutes in line to get it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> We are 6 days into November. I was promised a free damn SUBWAY SANDWICH! I WANT MY SANDWICH & I WANT IT NOW!!
> 
> At the very least, I want to know when I can start receiving my damn snack. I am freeking pumped to get this snack!!! It isn't a big deal to most, but I am a simple man. I want to walk into Subway like a BOSS and demand my free cookie and 20 ounce soda every damn day. Those Subway workers are about to recognize that I am Elite Uber Driver!
> 
> WHERE IS MY SUB????


I'm sorry uber LIED TO YOU AGAIN ??


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

With all the potbusers driving Uber/Lyft they will go broke supplying cookies and drinks


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Plus, I don't have a woman...so whenever I say "Hey woman, make me a sandwich!"....nothing happens.


You don't know too many married guys, do you?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You don't know too many married guys, do you?


 What happens when a married guy tells his wife to make a sandwich?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> What happens when a married guy tells his wife to make a sandwich?


His wife says "Make your own!"

Rakos


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Paladin220 said:


> Maybe he has the cat in order to attract a sandwich-making woman?


The reason he doesn't have a woman is cause he's got that DAMN cat!
?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Plus, I don't have a woman...so whenever I say "Hey woman, make me a sandwich!"....nothing happens. No sandwich is ever made...and my cat doesn't know how to make me a sandwich. I am stuck between a rock and a hard place until Uber gives me my sandwich.


Nothing happens when I say it either
And I do have a wife !!!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I was promised a free damn SUBWAY SANDWICH! I WANT MY SANDWICH & I WANT IT NOW!!


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 374815


I assume you listen to Dave Ramsey...don't ask me why. I could be wrong.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I assume you listen to Dave Ramsey...don't ask me why. I could be wrong.


Signature kind of gives it away, yes?

I like to watch his stuff on YouTube.

Don't agree with everything he says, but I'm debt free and just got done saving up 6 months cash reserves. Hasn't fixed all my problems, but I feel a lot better now than I did when I was in debt.

I stepped in the credit card bear-trap just after college twenty years ago. I did it despite knowing full it was a mistake.

Now? Zero debt, six months cash reserves, and planning on using my Uber money to help fund an SEP-IRA.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I mean if it was a better sandwhich chain maybe I would be upset but subway? Who eats there anyways ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Plus, I don't have a woman...so whenever I say "Hey woman, make me a sandwich!"....nothing happens. No sandwich is ever made...and my cat doesn't know how to make me a sandwich. I am stuck between a rock and a hard place until Uber gives me my sandwich.


I used to have a wife make me sandwiches, but they were subpar so I started making them. Even she admitted mine were much better as she was scarfing them down. I do believe that was her intention. She is smarter than the average woman though.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Those Subway workers are about to recognize that I am Elite Uber Driver!


Then after you leave those sandwich artists will join up in a huddle and laugh because they make more $$ than you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> subway is only good for the 2.99 subs, any subway over 5-6 bucks isnt worth it as it pales in comparison to a deli sandwich, hell quiznos is much better!!!


Are there still Quiznos around?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Forget Subway and get with Popeye's

people getting stabbed for one


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> What do I do with this cat now?


Leave the front door open for a bit. The problem may fix itself. If the problem comes back, then just bring the cat with you to the big city and let it go for a solo walk once you get there. Then you drive home.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Leave the front door open for a bit. The problem may fix itself. If the problem comes back, then just bring the cat with you to the big city and let it go for a solo walk once you get there. Then you drive home.


I wish I had the ability to do that! I don't!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Why do you have a cat? Cats are for women. Dogs are for men. This is a well-known rule, I believe.


Say it to my dogs face that hes not a real dog ... say it! I dare you ??











Uberdriver2710 said:


>


I cant ???



VanGuy said:


> I used to have a wife make me sandwiches, but they were subpar so I started making them. Even she admitted mine were much better as she was scarfing them down. I do believe that was her intention. She is smarter than the average woman though.


Men have all the time in the world to make their perfect, precious sandwhich. It better be the best darn sandwhich ever made!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> One man's "Just a sandwich" is another *man's treasure!!*!!!


Sorry about your accidental castration or E.D.
My "Treasure" stays zipped-up for special event ?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Plus, I don't have a woman...so whenever I say "Hey woman, make me a sandwich!"....nothing happens. No sandwich is ever made...and my cat doesn't know how to make me a sandwich. I am stuck between a rock and a hard place until Uber gives me my sandwich.


My cat just passed away after 14 years go home and give him/her a hug. Then make your own damn sandwich lol


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

If they really wanted people to truly ANT UP they should have offered a Popeyes chicken sandwich. People are dying in the streets to get one of these.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I mean if it was a better sandwhich chain maybe I would be upset but subway? Who eats there anyways ?


Not a lot of people these days, it seems. At least in Australia.
The struggling franchisees' pressure led to Subway Australia cancelling the freebies on World Sandwich Day, amid other franchisees complaints and store closures.
https://www.smh.com.au/business/sma...d-sandwich-day-giveaways-20191031-p53621.html
I call that karma for trying to promote so-called "healthy eating".
But, hey, what would I know about healthy eating?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Not a lot of people these days, it seems. At least in Australia.
> The struggling franchisees' pressure led to Subway Australia cancelling the freebies on World Sandwich Day, amid other franchisees complaints and store closures.
> https://www.smh.com.au/business/sma...d-sandwich-day-giveaways-20191031-p53621.html
> I call that karma for trying to promote so-called "healthy eating".
> ...


Take care of yourself ❤


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If and when you get your Subway, be sure to stay away from the Subway this guy worked at.

https://www.delish.com/food/news/a39939/subway-employee-puts-penis-atop-bread/


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Take care of yourself ❤


This is actually economy eating, by being able to skip meals.
A breakfast like this, and you don't want to/can't eat again for the rest of the day, as you're too busy wrestling with your digestive system.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey I'm Uber blue and I already got my sandwich before you guys ?

Of course I had to buy it ?


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> We are 6 days into November. I was promised a free damn SUBWAY SANDWICH! I WANT MY SANDWICH & I WANT IT NOW!!
> 
> At the very least, I want to know when I can start receiving my damn snack. I am freeking pumped to get this snack!!! It isn't a big deal to most, but I am a simple man. I want to walk into Subway like a BOSS and demand my free cookie and 20 ounce soda every damn day. Those Subway workers are about to recognize that I am Elite Uber Driver!
> 
> WHERE IS MY SUB????


You don't have enough badges. Keep working.


----------



## Noexcuse19 (Oct 31, 2019)

I really want to see you go into SUBWAY and ask them to give you a sandwich like a BOSS! lol


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Invisible said:


> If and when you get your Subway, be sure to stay away from the Subway this guy worked at.
> 
> https://www.delish.com/food/news/a39939/subway-employee-puts-penis-atop-bread/


Think that one's called the "Turkey Delight".
Much loved by 9 out of 10 "gobblers".


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> We are 6 days into November. I was promised a free damn SUBWAY SANDWICH! I WANT MY SANDWICH & I WANT IT NOW!!
> 
> At the very least, I want to know when I can start receiving my damn snack. I am freeking pumped to get this snack!!! It isn't a big deal to most, but I am a simple man. I want to walk into Subway like a BOSS and demand my free cookie and 20 ounce soda every damn day. Those Subway workers are about to recognize that I am Elite Uber Driver!
> 
> WHERE IS MY SUB????


I don't give a DAMN!!!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I don't actually like cats. A girl that I know called me one day and asked me if I'd rescue a cat.
> 
> I said yes.
> 
> ...


My Grandpa used to tell the most awesome stories. They usually ended with Grandma screaming at him, "You can't say that to children!" I was young, don't really remember my age but I'd guess between 5 and 9.

If I told the story of him explaining to me what to do with kittens you don't want half of UP would call for my head.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> No, cats rule, dogs drool.


Dogs have owners... Cats have staff...



Mkang14 said:


> Hey I'm Uber blue and I already got my sandwich before you guys ?
> 
> Of course I had to buy it ?


Since when does blue get the sandwich? I thought that was for the "elite drivers", ones who drive 7 days/week 10 hours/day and get those otherwise worthless badges... Those of us who only drive a few hours/week and only when big tradeshows are in town will be "blue" forever (or until Uber fades into the sunset)...


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't even know if blue uber drivers are considered real people or not?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

daveinlv said:


> Since when does blue get the sandwich?


You see the tity bity teenie weenie writing on the bottom. Worked too well -o:











kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I don't even know if blue uber drivers are considered real people or not?


We are people too. Until that sandwhich is physically in your hands (with picture proof) you are blue too


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Subway trivia question you can trick your friends with:

Q: What fast food franchise has the most locations in the US?

People will tend to say McDonald's. In fact it is Subway. Why? You don't need all that massive kitchen infrastructure. For Subway you just need a refrigerator and an EZ Bake oven. So, when you drive through all those teeny tiny towns across the states that aren't big enough for a Mickey Ds, you will often find a Subway Sandwich shop. ;>


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Subway trivia question you can trick your friends with:
> 
> Q: What fast food franchise has the most locations in the US?
> 
> People will tend to say McDonald's. In fact it is Subway. Why? You don't need all that massive kitchen infrastructure. For Subway you just need a refrigerator and an EZ Bake oven. So, when you drive through all those teeny tiny towns across the states that aren't big enough for a Mickey Ds, you will often find a Subway Sandwich shop. ;>


My uncle co-owns a bunch of subway in a nearby city. Hes an incredibly smart guy. My parents even owned one for a short time with him but it didnt do well. I walked into my moms subway once and there was a sign on the soda machine that said refills are extra or something. I begged my mom to take it down ?‍♀.

We also owned a Cajun Joe's when we were really young but not sure if people remember that. Great food ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 375072


Sorry, elevator didn't make it to the top floor.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Subway trivia question you can trick your friends with:
> 
> Q: What fast food franchise has the most locations in the US?
> 
> People will tend to say McDonald's. In fact it is Subway. Why? You don't need all that massive kitchen infrastructure. For Subway you just need a refrigerator and an EZ Bake oven. So, when you drive through all those teeny tiny towns across the states that aren't big enough for a Mickey Ds, you will often find a Subway Sandwich shop. ;>


According to a recent study by the data analytics company Datafiniti, the submarine and sandwich *franchise has* over 26,860 *locations*, which account for 18.5 percent of all *fast*-*food restaurants in the United States*. In fact, Subway *had more* than 12,000 *locations* than McDonald's by the close of 2017.



Mkang14 said:


> My uncle co-owns a bunch of subway in a nearby city. Hes an incredibly smart guy. My parents even owned one for a short time with him but it didnt do well. I walked into my moms subway once and there was a sign on the soda machine that said refills are extra or something. I begged my mom to take it down ?‍♀.
> 
> We also owned a Cajun Joe's when we were really young but not sure if people remember that. Great food ?


Go get your free damn sandwich then!!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Go get your free damn sandwich then!!!!


You're right I don't nearly get as many freebies as I should ?. Although he co-owns them and the other half is who actually runs the stores.



VanGuy said:


> Sorry, elevator didn't make it to the top floor.


Oh @VanGuy what am I going to do with you ?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> According to a recent study by the data analytics company Datafiniti, the submarine and sandwich *franchise has* over 26,860 *locations*, which account for 18.5 percent of all *fast*-*food restaurants in the United States*. In fact, Subway *had more* than 12,000 *locations* than McDonald's by the close of 2017.


The upvote my damn post then!!!!

Oh wait. You did.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh @VanGuy what am I going to do with you ?


Make me a sammich, that's the whole point of this thread.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> No, cats rule, dogs drool.


Cats are dog toys


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

The real humor here.... Is that most of you Uber Pro snobs actually think your getting this sandwich, drink and cookie for free...bahahahah y'all done drank the koolaid... You've paid for those freebies over and over again by accepting the BS rides Uber has tossed on you all the while your trying to keep an AR and cancel rate at damn near zero...

No thanks.... I'll buy my sandwich with my winnings from not playing their games.... Uber on pros!! I can only hope....


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OP hasnt posted the sandwhich pic yet. In fact, where is OP? Poor guy must have starved to death waiting for it ?


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> OP hasnt posted the sandwhich pic yet. In fact, where is OP? Poor guy must have starved to death waiting for it ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> View attachment 375363


No delornick. It has to be OP holding the sub so we know he got it! ? That uber came through.

And no photoshopping allowed...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> The real humor here.... Is that most of you Uber Pro snobs actually think your getting this sandwich, drink and cookie for free...bahahahah y'all done drank the koolaid... You've paid for those freebies over and over again by accepting the BS rides Uber has tossed on you all the while your trying to keep an AR and cancel rate at damn near zero...
> 
> No thanks.... I'll buy my sandwich with my winnings from not playing their games.... Uber on pros!! I can only hope....
> 
> View attachment 375317


Beat it with this garbage Nutz. You have the snobs thing completely reversed. You low AR high cancellation rate people are the snobs here on UP ?

I see you guys out there parked next to each other, passing the grey poupon back and forth with one hand while declining pings with the other.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> I see you guys out there parked next to each other, passing the grey poupon back and forth with one hand while declining pings with the other.


LOL! Is that what they do at the airport?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> LOL! Is that what they do at the airport?


Yea, and when I get to close, they'll ask what my AR is. When I tell them 87% they laugh and say "Be gone, peasant"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Yea, and when I get to close, they'll ask what my AR is. When I tell them 87% they laugh and say "Be gone, peasant"


I'm surprised they'd even talk to a low-life peasant. Oh wait, I'm the low-life because I do this full-time. Yet no sandwich for me. ?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Really odd coincidence: last night I get this trashy drunk pax who tells me I look like Jared. I don't really, I just have similar glasses that I have to wear for night time driving. Anyway, he proceeds to call me Jared for the rest of the ride. So I drop him off and am tempted to ditch my glasses the rest of the night. Better to squint than look like that chomo, I figure. Not two minutes later, I pass a Subway and I'm feeling like I could really go for a cookie while still also pissed at that pax. Talk about a trigger moment.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Really odd coincidence: last night I get this trashy drunk pax who tells me I look like Jared. I don't really, I just have similar glasses that I have to wear for night time driving. Anyway, he proceeds to call me Jared for the rest of the ride. So I drop him off and am tempted to ditch my glasses the rest of the night. Better to squint than look like that chomo, I figure. Not two minutes later, I pass a Subway and I'm feeling like I could really go for a cookie while still also pissed at that pax. Talk about a trigger moment.


Someone repeatedly calling me Jared the whole ride has "I might as well earn this 1 star" written all over it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Really odd coincidence: last night I get this trashy drunk pax who tells me I look like Jared. I don't really, I just have similar glasses that I have to wear for night time driving. Anyway, he proceeds to call me Jared for the rest of the ride. So I drop him off and am tempted to ditch my glasses the rest of the night. Better to squint than look like that chomo, I figure. Not two minutes later, I pass a Subway and I'm feeling like I could really go for a cookie while still also pissed at that pax. Talk about a trigger moment.


Sounds like he has issues! I rock my nerdy glasses from time to time ?. Nerds rule and wear your glasses!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Someone repeatedly calling me Jared the whole ride has "I might as well earn this 1 star" written all over it.


At least he was nice enough to point out that he meant skinny Jared, right before he went ahead and asked me what kind of ***** I like. I love my non-job.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Not two minutes later, I pass a Subway and I'm feeling like I could really go for a cookie while still also pissed at that pax. Talk about a trigger moment.


I would love to see a stat on how many people reading this thread pay for a Subway Sandwich within the next 30 days. I sure am tempted. They're not bad ya know.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I would love to see a stat on how many people reading this thread pay for a Subway Sandwich within the next 30 days. I sure am tempted. They're not bad ya know.


You say this as if the Subway Uber Pro benefit might actually start within the next 30 days. My money says someone important at Subway caught wind of this, realized this was a horrible idea, and has terminated the Agreement with Uber. Uber is now just hoping the drivers forget about it (or die from starvation/dehydration) and they won't make any further announcement or comment about the failed program.

Oh, and the marketing genius at Subway who initially approved this disaster was summarily terminated for stupidity. :biggrin:


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Is that a ***** sandwich?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> You say this as if the Subway Uber Pro benefit might actually start within the next 30 days. My money says someone important at Subway caught wind of this, realized this was a horrible idea, and has terminated the Agreement with Uber.


Oh contraire. Not what I'm saying at all. Note I said "pay" for a Subway Sandwich. Just referring to the power of suggestion. Benefit or no benefit, some % of readers may just find themselves at a Subway sooner than they would have.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Oh contraire. Not what I'm saying at all. Note I said "pay" for a Subway Sandwich. Just referring to the power of suggestion. Benefit or no benefit, some % of readers may just find themselves at a Subway sooner than they would have.


I just assumed you meant drivers stopping in for their free cookie would then buy a sandwich (the intended benefit to Subway). Instead you took this to a whole new level!


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

If you are accepting over 85% of your requests, you are an idiot, and I am surprised you have not choked to death on your own tongue in your sleep. You are the desperate driver Uber relies on to make this whole house of cards momentarily stand. Risking deactivation on every low-rated ride. Driving 20 minutes to a pickup in order to make 5 dollars for 13 miles of total driving.

What is worse, you are Uncle Tom, like a mug. A Yes-Man who crosses the line while your brothers are striking at the gates and pelting your truck with eggs.

I hope you get your Subway sandwich, with its tasteless re-processed meats, and choke on it, while the Indian employee frantically dials 911 instead of helping you out with an attempted Heimlich. I hope the last thing you see is his/her panicked, trembling arms in the air, yelling that they called the ambulance.

Hope that sodium-enriched "sandwich" clogs your every artery. You cheap **** who can't buy a real sandwich from a local deli.

Ever wonder why you can't buy from a decent local deli?

Because you accept all of your pings, mark.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

doggerel said:


> If you are accepting over 85% of your requests, you are an idiot, and I am surprised you have not choked to death on your own tongue in your sleep. You are the desperate driver Uber relies on to make this whole house of cards momentarily stand. Risking deactivation on every low-rated ride. Driving 20 minutes to a pickup in order to make 5 dollars for 13 miles of total driving.
> 
> What is worse, you are Uncle Tom, like a mug. A Yes-Man who crosses the line while your brothers are striking at the gates and pelting your truck with eggs.
> 
> ...


another tactfully crafted response lol


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I would love to see a stat on how many people reading this thread pay for a Subway Sandwich within the next 30 days. I sure am tempted. They're not bad ya know.


Uber PsyOps strikes again!!!

https://www.psychologicalscience.or...luences-our-behavior-for-better-or-worse.html
Subway isn't the best option for a meal. But compared to all the other junk-food places I often get sucked into, you can do a lot worse.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Subway isn't the best option for a meal. But compared to all the other junk-food places I often get sucked into, you can do a lot worse.


Yeah. It's like what Churchill said about capitalism/democracy; it's the worst system ever conceived... except for all the others.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Hey I'm Uber blue and I already got my sandwich before you guys ?
> 
> Of course I had to buy it ?


I like Uber red for breakfast, lunch and dinner, as well as mid night snack.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> If and when you get your Subway, be sure to stay away from the Subway this guy worked at.
> 
> https://www.delish.com/food/news/a39939/subway-employee-puts-penis-atop-bread/


Beavis & Butthead go to work.



kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> We are 6 days into November. I was promised a free damn SUBWAY SANDWICH! I WANT MY SANDWICH & I WANT IT NOW!!
> 
> At the very least, I want to know when I can start receiving my damn snack. I am freeking pumped to get this snack!!! It isn't a big deal to most, but I am a simple man. I want to walk into Subway like a BOSS and demand my free cookie and 20 ounce soda every damn day. Those Subway workers are about to recognize that I am Elite Uber Driver!
> 
> WHERE IS MY SUB????


All Stick & No Carrot !

Another Fine Uber Promotion !


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Did someone notice something. The cat still alive.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> We are 6 days into November. I was promised a free damn SUBWAY SANDWICH! I WANT MY SANDWICH & I WANT IT NOW!!
> 
> At the very least, I want to know when I can start receiving my damn snack. I am freeking pumped to get this snack!!! It isn't a big deal to most, but I am a simple man. I want to walk into Subway like a BOSS and demand my free cookie and 20 ounce soda every damn day. Those Subway workers are about to recognize that I am Elite Uber Driver!
> 
> WHERE IS MY SUB????


Maybe I don't want my free Subway sammich ?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> Did someone notice something. The cat still alive.


fresh kitty


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Oh contraire. Not what I'm saying at all. Note I said "pay" for a Subway Sandwich. Just referring to the power of suggestion. Benefit or no benefit, some % of readers may just find themselves at a Subway sooner than they would have.


This whole ploy is one thing and one thing only; a lead generator. Customer gets free cookie and is in the store where the marketing does the rest of the work. Subway struggles with foot traffic in many locations so having Uber drivers visit every day is huge. It will work and subway won't cancel it, just give them time to implement.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Did someone notice something. The cat still alive.


Noticed. Nice to see Schrodinger's experiment finally resolved.


----------



## Chi city Taxi (Aug 27, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> We are 6 days into November. I was promised a free damn SUBWAY SANDWICH! I WANT MY SANDWICH & I WANT IT NOW!!
> 
> At the very least, I want to know when I can start receiving my damn snack. I am freeking pumped to get this snack!!! It isn't a big deal to most, but I am a simple man. I want to walk into Subway like a BOSS and demand my free cookie and 20 ounce soda every damn day. Those Subway workers are about to recognize that I am Elite Uber Driver!
> 
> WHERE IS MY SUB????


Omfg!!! That's embarrassing! Lol! Now they're compensating shit pay for free food? Lol! Wtf!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

doggerel said:


> If you are accepting over 85% of your requests, you are an idiot, and I am surprised you have not choked to death on your own tongue in your sleep. You are the desperate driver Uber relies on to make this whole house of cards momentarily stand. Risking deactivation on every low-rated ride. Driving 20 minutes to a pickup in order to make 5 dollars for 13 miles of total driving.
> 
> What is worse, you are Uncle Tom, like a mug. A Yes-Man who crosses the line while your brothers are striking at the gates and pelting your truck with eggs.
> 
> ...


Mine is usually above 85. I'm not gonna dispute that I'm an idiot. I demonstrate that pretty clearly on this forum. If there was a hall of fame for idiots id be first ballot.

So lets see some numbers. How much more $$$ are you making than the idiots with above 85 ARs?


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

Long Island NY here - I got my FREE dam sammish today - Thank you Uber, about the only free thing aside from the window sticker I got from you! I think the Indian guy behind the counter (sandwich artist) makes more an hour than me, and he spoke little English but knew how to make a steak and cheese subway sandwich.


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> ...and my cat doesn't know how to make me a sandwich.


Don't kid yourself. The cat knows damned well how to make a sandwich. Just no way he's ever going to admit it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Noticed. Nice to see Schrodinger's experiment finally resolved.


Now
I see what he Did There !



Chi city Taxi said:


> Omfg!!! That's embarrassing! Lol! Now they're compensating shit pay for free food? Lol! Wtf!


Enjoy.

Sandwich " BADGES" ARE NEXT !


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

PlayLoud said:


> Could you imagine how many people would be gunning for Diamond if they were offering a Popeye's Chicken Sandwich?


However the risk factor would be very high


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Congratulations! Your gold status qualifies you for a free snack.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I got my own dam sammich yesterday with a cookie and drink. The poor girl behind the counter had to call her manager because she had no idea how to honor the offer and we both worried what would happen if the timer ran out. Technically, you have 10 minutes to go to as many subways as you can and get sandwiches before it hits 0 because there’s no code to scan.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Technically, you have 10 minutes to go to as many subways as you can and get sandwiches before it hits 0 because there's no code to scan.


Technically you are supposed to mark "Snack Received" - so they may tell you to do that. I guess you could just grab your cookie off the counter and run out the door maniacally laughing - and never show your face at that subway again. :roflmao:

There is actually a 2 mile stretch of road near me that has 3 Subway along it. Every major block, on the right side corner. So this is somewhat doable - though I don't need an extra cookie/drink when I know I can get another tomorrow. If it was a free sandwich, maybe. But I'm only Platinum so far. Diamond goals!

Though - you know someone (or many) are taking a screen video capture of the countdown clock and just playing it whenever they feel like it. I'm not encouraging it - just saying I have zero doubt that it's happening. I did have 1 store so far ask me to click the "Snack Received" button which would be quite difficult if it's just a video. I supposed just fumble with your phone, quickly switch to Uber driver and process the Subway transaction for real.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@kcchiefsfan1982

Did you ever get your sandwich? Nice updated profile photo. You look completely different than how I imagined.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> @kcchiefsfan1982
> 
> Did you ever get your sandwich? Nice updated profile photo. You look completely different than how I imagined.


The thirst &#129316;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> The thirst &#129316;
> View attachment 379957


Is this you? &#128512;

Actually when others posted their photo, I said similar things. Sorry @kcchiefsfan1982 I was picturing you like Al Bundy.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Is this you? &#128512;
> 
> Actually when others posted their photo, I said similar things. Sorry @kcchiefsfan1982 I was picking you like Al Bundy.


That's always me.

Girl, nothing wrong with some thirst. Mouth gets a little dry sometimes &#129335;‍♀ .


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

I was getting the sandwich and snacks for a few days until the workers found out they were not participating in this uber rewards thing


----------

